# SNMP: information about connected remote host?

## Januszzz

Hello,

I'm gathering information about very large network and I would like to present it on WWW site. I need exactly the same information as Switchmap from Sourceforge gives, except Switchmap is created for Cisco only and it fails on another devices.

So, to be clear: I have a switch with SNMP enabled and I would like to read what is connected to each of its ports: mac adress and IP address. Is it possible using IF-MIB or do I need special OID for this for this switch?

----------

## slugggerzzz

This would depend on the vendor of the switch you are monitoring. 

What vendor is it ?

There are various monitoring software's available.

I would recommend Zenoss community edition or observer by observium. 

There are install guides on there forums that are not for Gentoo but i have successfully installed them via emerge & source/svn installs.

With both you can import mibs into the monitor.

If you got into abit more detail on the vendor and exacts of what you want monitoring I can help more.

----------

## Januszzz

 *Quote:*   

> What vendor is it ?

 

I'm monitoring Alcatel SR7750 and SAS7210 routers. Zenoss is not flexible enough to accomplish all the tasks I need, unfortunately, both on internals and as of interface its simply not a go. 

Rather than asking about monitoring system, I'm interested in an idea of gathering information. 

I need to have:

1. information about the port itself (thats easy):

Port 	VLAN 	State 	Days Inactive 	Speed 	Duplex 	Port Label 

2. information about what the port is connected to

What (via CDP) 	MAC Address 	NIC Manufacturer 	IP Address 	DNS Name

So I need a script about the second point, for the whole router preferably. The question is how to make such script and is it better to tinker with switchmap or write my very own but poor script just for this task?

Thanks.

----------

